# RockyMounts SplitRail review



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Nice rack! We reviewed it here:

RockyMounts SplitRail hitch rack review - Mtbr.com






Great to have another good player in the category.


----------



## goride4 (Apr 12, 2009)

Are you still using the SplitRail? If so how's it holding up and is it still your favorite rack?


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

I actually purchased one of these pretty much based on this review and have had a few problems after the initial honeymoon period.

1. Stabilizer "hook" contacts my front brake cable guide shredding the rubberized coating on the hook. I have removed my cable guide and covered the hook with a piece of hose to stop it from damaging my bike. RockyMounts suggest I move the hook away from my fork, but this causes the bike to be extremely loose on the rack.
2. Anti-wobble collar does not stay in place. This cause me to over tighten it and break the one it came with. RockyMounts replaced it and the new one slips just the same.
3. Stabilizer bar has bent at the pivot point during a trip across the state (Florida). It's not a large bend, but scary that I feel I may lose the bike at any given time. I am now securing my bike and stabilizer bar to the trunk of my car with bungee cords. I have sent an email to RockyMounts regarding this...[UPDATE] I just received the replacement bar, but they didn't send a key for the lock...
[UPDATE[ They sent me a new lock core to replace the one they sent on the bar. Everything is good for now.


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have the same issue with the anti-wobble collar moving. It's frustrating as you really need to check it often, otherwise the whole thing is loose in the hitch. I will email them for suggestions. Spot weld?


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

I thought about that. I'm sure it would work, but right now I've just rigged the broken collar AND the new collar on the rack so it's been ok. I think they could change the collar a bit, maybe add some knobs on the inside to bite into the rack or put some knobs on the rack to bite into the collar.


----------



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

Curious about durability comments here. I have seen a decent deals splitrail. Are you guys able to comment on use through dirt roads, wet/grime? Also any experience with the add on bike mounts? I want to use 4 up at times but having easy add on up to 4 stepping up to 3 then 4 seems great. I have a yakima holdup that is corroding but been been great for 2 up for a few years on car with 1 1/4 hitch. I was attracted to 1upusa due to aluminum, but price is right here. Based on this and couple review comments I'm a bit leary of all the adjustments here via bolts (are the bolts secure or loosen over time for lateral movement), and collar comments.


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

I'm not sure I'd put 4 bikes on one with a 1 1/4" hitch. My rack has been good since it's been fixed, but I now transport my bike inside of my car when I go on road trips and I reinforce the support bars with bungee cords when I have bikes on the rack. My car isn't the best choice for a hitch mounted bike rack being a low coupe with tight suspension and I'm the rack would fair better on a vehicle with more forgiving suspension. Not sure this helps your decision


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

I totally forgot I was going to send Rocky Mounts an email about the collar and another wobble issue. I'm sending one now and will update you when I receive a response.


----------



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

BigJDeuce said:


> I'm not sure I'd put 4 bikes on one with a 1 1/4" hitch.


Sorry my note may have been confusing. I am considering the 2" version. My old holdup is a 1 1/4".


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought the rocky mounts splitrail from etrailer. Pretty reasonable price. I had two major issues:

1. The collar would slide as the anti-wobble knob was tightened. Poor design.
2. I got the 4 bike kit, but it came with 3 different key sets! Poor coordination.

I contacted RockyMounts about this and without hesitation, they sent me two lock cores to match so I have only 1 key for the set and they sent me an extra anti-wobble collar that I can butt up against the existing collar. Not an elegant solution, but it will likely work.

I really wanted the new design 1up, but it's not supposed to be available until December. I'm not going to wait that long. Also, I am kinda soft on this weird pissing contest that seems to exist between the owner/former owner. Oh... and I don't think they have a very well thought out way to lock the bikes and the rack. So, I went with the RockyMounts because it was supposed to be the lightest 4 bike rack available.



One more comment:

Converting from a 2 bike rack to a 4 bike rack requires some tools and a few minutes. Not terribly difficult, but not nearly as slick as the 1up. However, if you want to do a 3 bike rack instead of 4, that requires much more extensive surgery. You have to disassemble the 2 add ons, reposition rails, install a spacer and then reassemble.

I got this rack partly because of its ability to do 3 or 4 rails. However, this has turned out to be a disappointment. Due to the difficulty in converting from 4 to 3, it's likely that I will never disassemble my 2 rail add on. So, effectively, I'm just like a Thule: 2 bikes or 4. :-(


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

I was also looking at the 4 bike splitrail but ended up going with the Saris SuperClamp EX 4. It's 63lbs vs the 76 of the split rail and also will take wider tires. Price was about the same if you can find a 20% off deal on the superclamp ex.


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

jasonp22 said:


> I have the same issue with the anti-wobble collar moving. It's frustrating as you really need to check it often, otherwise the whole thing is loose in the hitch. I will email them for suggestions. Spot weld?


It's been awhile, but I should be fair and post a follow-up to this. I visited the Rocky Mounts shop and the guys there were great. A second collar was added and I've had no wobble issues since. Loving the rack now, no issues.


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

The support arm on my rack failed today on the highway. It cracked right at the weld on the base. This is the second support arm issue that I've had (first one bent at the weld), so I luckily had my bike bungee'd to my car and I didn't lose a very expensive bike. I'm sure they'll take care of fixing the issue, but I simply cannot trust the craftsmanship and quality of their racks any longer.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

*Recall for this rack; check yours if you own one*

They issued a recall earlier this year. Is this the part that failed on your rack twice? Were you notified of the recall?

https://rockymounts.com/pages/recall-notices


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

No, that recall was for the latch that holds the rack from tilting. The support arm that hold the bike is what failed on mine. They're supposedly sending me out a new version that has a revised support structure. It's nice they offer a lifetime warranty, but I shouldn't need it multiple times within 2 years.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

So a year later, how are the SplitRails holding up? 

Have they made any notable improvements?


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

The new support rails are MUCH better. They've completely redesigned the area that broke and bent on my original ones. They have a new latching system that allows for a bit easier use as well. That said, the nuts that are used on the supports are starting to rust on one of them, but the others are fine. I assume it's just poor quality control and easily fixed with a trip to Home Depot. I still use a bungee to strap my bike to my car if I'm going to get on the highway as I will never truck the support bar alone to keep my bike safe.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

You're using a lot of similar terminology: 

What are the support rails vs the support bar? What were the parts that failed?


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

Sorry, I'm using the terms interchangeably. I'm referring to the bar that holds the front tire and keeps the bike vertical. The failure occurred at the pivot point where it hinges on the cross rails that the bike stands on.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok so the wheel hold support has failed on some of these?


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

Yes, I've had 1 bend at the pivot and another complete fail/break at the pivot almost losing my bike on the highway.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Any theories on why that happened? 

It looks like it's a plastic joint connecting two metal tubes. Did the plastic fail?


----------



## BigJDeuce (May 13, 2016)

The first one bent at the weld from the vertical to horizontal bar joint and the second one broke at the weld. The new ones have a reinforced section there that appears to be significantly stronger.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## David2406 (Mar 15, 2017)

I've just started using the single mount rack, watched in horror today as my 3 week old Giant Trance started to fall off the rack. The clip on the fold out arm failed and unlocked it self as I drove along. Lucky there was no damage


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

Was this on the original Splitrail or the LS version? And what are the differences if you know?


----------



## David2406 (Mar 15, 2017)

https://rockymounts.com/products/monorail-solo-2-1-25

This is the one that I have, the manufacturer has got back to and said to loosen some of the bolts near the clamp. I'll give it a go over the weekend


----------



## Bikedude855 (Dec 2, 2020)

*Updated SplitRail Review?*

Hey everyone,

Looking at some bike rack options right now for a 2 inch hitch. Does anyone have experience with the updated SplitRail?

Thanks!


----------

